# Camera doesn't show up as drive letter



## dalani (Jan 6, 2005)

How do I get a digital camera (CANON Powershot series) to show up as a drive letter when plugged in the usb port on an WinXP box???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Does the Camera have an options setting that allows it to operate as a drive ?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

If the camera is plugged in and turned on XP should load the camera. After it does the camera will show as a drive letter if it is capable.

Some very old models will not show up as a drive but must be downloaded through software. If you tell us which model you have someone with the same camera might be able to tell you whether it shows as a drive.


----------



## Kasimir (Jul 25, 2005)

The camera will show as a Drive letter only if the Canon drivers are loaded.If not it will use the XP PTP ones and show in "Scanners and Cameras".
Open the Device Manager,right click on your camera and select "Update Drivers".Select "Install from a list or specific loction".Click Next."Select Don't search,I will choose the driver to install".Next.
Select the Canon drivers from the list.If they are not there,(re)install them.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

My camera (HP Photosmart) won't show as a drive unless I set it to do so.


----------



## dalani (Jan 6, 2005)

The camera is a cAnon PowerShotA5 and drivers are by Microsoft not Canon.


----------



## dalani (Jan 6, 2005)

Am I to understand I must download drivers from Canon????????


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

looks like you need to install the canon twain driver
http://www.megapixel.net/cgi-bin/fs...megapixel.net/reviews/canon-a5/a5-review.html


----------

